# Lower leg swelling



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

Its not hot. She does put weight on it, and isnt bothered by it till she trots or lopes. Then she does seem to favor it more. Ive hosed it once a day for 20 minutes, and have been hand walking her 10 minutes at a time, twice a day. No change in the swelling. I dont feel or see any scratches or lacerations. It is real squishy, puffy to the feel. Its her front right. 

I will call the vet by Wed. if its not any better. But what could it be? What more can I do for her? She isnt uncomfortable or in pain. But it just bothers me.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe it's a bite from a bug or something.

my gelding had a HUGE swelling on his face from a bug.. and it went away within a few days. it wasn't sore, hot or anything either. 

I had no ice pack .. so i used this









The swelling




























But yeah, Just put some ice on it maybe?
See how it goes and if it doesn't go away ring the vet straight away.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Also, Get some swell down.. it will help a lot with the swelling!!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

This is a "get a vet exam" issue. Due to the location and the amount of swelling, soft tissue or even a boney injury is likely. Many horses won't be markedly lame at the walk, but with lameness at the trot and canter you know there is pain involved. 

If you are dealing with a soft-tissue injury, any work right now can lead to ongoing issues with this leg so you are better off getting a correct diagnosis and apporoprate treatment plan than trying to save a bit of money and ending up with a chronic lameness.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I would ice it and give her rest. I wonder if it's a tear in the tendon sheath. 

DId you get the vet out today and how is it looking now? I agree that this is something to go ahead and call the vet for.


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> I would ice it and give her rest. I wonder if it's a tear in the tendon sheath.
> 
> DId you get the vet out today and how is it looking now? I agree that this is something to go ahead and call the vet for.


I have a wonderful vet who is coming out tomorrow. I have kept in contact with him over the phone, and tomorrow he is actually coming out look at it. He might ultrasound it tomorrow. From the sounds of things, and the way he is thinking, she is going to be on layup for a while till it heals. :roll: But that is okay, it isnt going to hurt her to wait a few months to be started. Untill then I can take it easy, and keep working her on the ground to make the ground to saddle transitition easier.


----------



## Sammyboy101 (Jun 12, 2011)

did you find out what was wrong with your horses leg?? as mines has the same kind of swelling on his right hind

Thanks


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I looks a lot like a 'wind-puff' but is bigger than they usually are. They seldom cause lameness and are usually permanent. They are very common on roping horses that stop on the hind legs so hard.

My personal guess would be a torn tendon sheath, but a a good leg vet in is order so it will heal right if it is. 

You cannot go wrong using ice and putting DMSO on it. NEVER put limament on something like this when it is fresh. You also cannot go wrong with an ankle wrap applied by a very experienced person. If someone like that is not around, then I would just go with DMSO and ice or cold hosing 3 or 4 times a day.

I would not exercise this horse until the Vet sees her and gives the OK. I would cut back feed and stall rest until the Vet gets there.

Oops! I just saw that this is an ancient post. Disregard unless someone has a new injury that looks like this.


----------



## Sammyboy101 (Jun 12, 2011)

It cant be a torn tendon sheath as there is no heat in the area :/ i have the vet coming tomorrow so will find out soon enough. Thanks


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Cherie, why is it bad to put linament on a fresh swelling?

Sammyboy, any updates?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Liniment heats up an area and is appropriate for a swelling and/or an old injured area after 48 to 72 hours if the area is cold.

Ice and cooling and anti-inflammatories are appropriate for hot and fresh problems. After initially cooling out an injury by using an anti-inflammatory like DMSO and/or ice or even a mud-pack and putting on a pressure wrap, you can follow a Vet's recommendation on whether or not a counter-irritant or liniment will help. You can NEVER go wrong with ice and cooling out a recent injury.

A real easy way to figure out which is appropriate, is to just go by the temperature of the injured area. Cool it out if it is hot. Heat it up if it is old enough to be cold. If it is still warm and old, ask a Vet which way he wants you to treat it. Again, ice and DMSO never hurt anything and won't get you chewed out by a grouchy but good old Vet.

If there is just a tiny tear in the sheath, you can get a huge amount of fluid outside of the sheath with little or no heat. Heat comes with a major tear or when the tendon is also damaged (like in a major over-reach or grab.


----------



## Davis Smart (Jun 13, 2011)

It is the best idea to call a vet. Because in such a disease and problems a vet is only a rational step.Self analysis and medication can make worse the situation more.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The reason you take steps immediately to cool out fresh injuries with ice, cold hosing and DMSO, is that you greatly affect the outcome and length of treatment for many injuries. Since I have done this for years (at the recommendation of more than one Vet) every time I have had an injury, the Vet that was used has always said the situaltion was greatly helped by my doing so. This is why I said that you cannot go wrong with this approach. You can go VERY wrong doing anything else. A Vet can seldom (actually never) get there as fast as you can start this regimen.


----------

